# Ladies: have you ever thought about ..



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Have you thought about cheating? how often? and with who?


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I've thought about it. There is a very hot trainer at our gym who has flirted with me on more than one occasion. I would find it very hard to believe that there are many married people who haven't thought about it.

I've never acted on the thoughts and I wouldn't. I can't for the life of me imagine inflicting that kind of hurt on the two most important people in my life just to chase a few minutes of pleasure. 

So yes, I've thought about it... and mostly what I have thought is, "no way am I ever doing that."


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

I have thought about it, what married person hasn't? Its called fantasy. I would NEVER act out of it because theres way to much emotionally invested in my relationship with my husband.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes but I would NEVER do it, I think for some people, its normal to "fantasize" about being with someone else
but I would NEVER want to hurt my husband for a few minutes of pleasure
I am sure he has thought about cheating on me too


----------



## mermaid (Jul 15, 2009)

Under no circumstances! I have desire only for my husband and all my fantasies involves only him.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I think my wife fantasizes about romance novels when I do things to her. I'm ok if she is though. I even offered to service her while she reads a book, but that isn't her style.


----------

